# New exterior Door Paint options



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

So the home owner calls me today that she has new front door and needs it done ASAP needed to be done yesturday type of deal lol

So she has picked out a pratt and lambert color that she likes.
Not sure if anyones used this. My question to everyone is which pratt and lamber paint would you use to paint the front door? would you go with an exterior Oil or Latex/acrylic

as far as priming goes I wanted to use Benjamin Moore Fresh Start alkyd penetrating primer, all purpose alkyd primer, or i could go with fresh start 100% acrylic primer. I guess it depends on what finish i go with. what would you recommend ? 

I'm going to go see the door in a little bit. thanx in advance


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Raw wood? If so I'd use oil primer, followed by two coats of acrylic.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

*Update*

So i Just came back and took some cellphone pics..they are a little close up, i didn't have enough room to move back. sorry for lack of quality but you guys get the point. 

I need to remove the door and remove the hardware, very expensive so she said. Problem is i need to put it back up, so I'm going to have to do it in steps, Prime it one day wait for it to dry and put it up, then next day finish it up i guess.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Most of the primers that I use on doors these days set up very quickly, so I can get it done in one day rather than having to wait til the next day to finish up.

I would rather go this way then have to put it back up, drive etc.

I guess it depends on the dry-times of the specific products that you use, and method of application.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Most of the primers that I use on doors these days set up very quickly, so I can get it done in one day rather than having to wait til the next day to finish up.
> 
> I would rather go this way then have to put it back up, drive etc.
> 
> I guess it depends on the dry-times of the specific products that you use, and method of application.


Very true, I'm considering going with the Fresh start 100% acrylic for that same reason. Or I can also go with a Fresh start Fast dry alkyd primer. Both of these primers have very good dry time.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gotdibz said:


> Very true, I'm considering going with the Fresh start 100% acrylic for that same reason. Or I can also go with a Fresh start Fast dry alkyd primer. Both of these primers have very good dry time.


Fast dry oil...prime the top and bottom, dont be afraid to load it on there. 

If you wanna really speed things up. Spray it, indoors if you have the space. ( pro shot would be ideal for this one ) Use liquid mask on the glass, or tape/paper. Hang that sucker, spray it...get a heater going, finish it. Should only take a few hours and most of the time will be waiting...Try out the new painttalk app while you wait :whistling2:


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

Id use BM Fast Dry Oil primer 094. Pratt and Lambert has some quality products and their quarts are priced cheaper than most (if thats all you need), so it a very nice and cheap option for doors. Use Red Seal or Accolade, both are latex. Accolade has automotive grade titanium in it and makes a nice hard finish for doors that are going to be getting kicked and proded with keys. But Red Seal is really inexpensive and still works very well.


----------



## House Doc (Oct 26, 2010)

Gotdibz said:


> So i Just came back and took some cellphone pics..they are a little close up, i didn't have enough room to move back. sorry for lack of quality but you guys get the point.
> 
> I need to remove the door and remove the hardware, *very expensive so she said.* Problem is i need to put it back up, so I'm going to have to do it in steps, Prime it one day wait for it to dry and put it up, then next day finish it up i guess.


I bet she would have heart failure at the price of some doors I have installed if she thinks this is an expensive door! Oil Primer and then your choice of top coat.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Door should be stained and the HO should have just got a steel door cause painting it will defeat the purpose, but... :whistling2:


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol i was talking about the hardware and not the actual door. I ended up priming it with an oil primer and 2 coats of Benjamin moore exterior paint. I need to stain the threshold, im considering using sikkens citol stain and clear.


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh! The hardware. Probably would have use BM DTM. Takes out the need for priming and holds up better on the metal. Sikkens Cetol is a great stain for the threshold, but you can also paint it with BM Floor, Porch, and Patio (P122). Should be able to get a quart of that in the same color that you painted that hardware with.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey DCcenter, i think I confused you a little, What i ment to say is the home owner warned me that her hardware was very expensive and she didnt want a single scratch or get paint on it. I removed the hardware, which was a pain to put back. The funny thing is the hardware prob. Cost as much as the door. On another note really expensive doors should only be stained to show the beauty of the wood.


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

Gotdibz said:


> Hey DCcenter, i think I confused you a little, What i ment to say is the home owner warned me that her hardware was very expensive and she didnt want a single scratch or get paint on it. I removed the hardware, which was a pain to put back. The funny thing is the hardware prob. Cost as much as the door. On another note really expensive doors should only be stained to show the beauty of the wood.


Took me some time, but I am with you now.


----------

